# Cage 'Furniture'. To Stuff or Not Stuff



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

On YouTube, some people recommend stuffing the cage with as many things as possible to keep rats interested. In other videos, the cages don't look so full.

Every week when I clean the whole cage, I also change up the environment.The girls are always excited about exploring for the first couple of days. Then they seem to lose interest. 

I personally can't stand clutter, so I haven't stuffed everything imaginable into the cage. But if my ratties will like it better, I will. 

I have the Double Critter Nation. I'm considering taking out the middle floor and replacing it with more shelves and ledges in the cage to create more interest.

Has anyone done it both ways and found a difference? 

I'd also like to know what other people put in the cage that seems to keep rats entertained longer between weekly cleaning.

Thanks!


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't like filling mine too full. Instead I focus on enrichment within the environment. For example I'll hide treats around the cage while they're free-roaming to find later, or I'll wait wait to give them puzzle or time-consuming toys later in the week so they still get new things through the week even without changing the cage.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it is just a matter of preference. 

A cage should not be barren & empty but how much is enough just depends on you and your rats.

IMO the best is to try and make the very best use of space. Like with a DCN, sometimes half the cage is just empty. That is kindof like meh to me. 
For me I prefer removing shelves and having alot of hammocks, hanging baskets & beds and ladders/ropes. It keeps them climbing and active


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> For me I prefer removing shelves and having alot of hammocks, hanging baskets & beds and ladders/ropes. It keeps them climbing and active


That's pretty much what I do. I like to leave an area open where they eat. Easier to clean up. I think I'll try InuLings' way.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

InuLing said:


> ... or I'll wait wait to give them puzzle or time-consuming toys...


What kind of puzzles are you using? I've thought of several things, but I need more ideas to keep them interested.

My rats have shown zero interest in the toilet paper roll puzzle! But they did like figuring out how to get treats suspended from the ceiling. And a this stuffed with dried fruit.








It has a small hole on the side and it won't fall over. The cats didn't care for it, so I gave it to the rats


----------



## jamekn (Apr 9, 2016)

I personally like to fill my cage with lots of things. The way I think of it is that it increases total surface area. Plus, rats love to climb so its not very fun for then to just have one level. I like to put a bunch of toys in the way of their paths so that they have to use their brains to get around.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I think the thing about toys is some people just stuff their cage without thinking. You can't just stuff it with, well stuff. If you have pathways and tunnels leading up to more hammocks and shelves and you put consideration into where everything goes then stuff it. If you don't take consideration into where you put stuff then don't stuff it.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh I think about it! ;D

I'm a very creative person and enjoy setting up the cage for them. I just worry about putting _too much_ in it. Taking the middle floor out will give me more room to be creative with floor space! 

I'm going to do that next time I clean out the cage!


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I like to keep the floor in just in case I have to divide it. I usually put food in the bottom half along with dig boxes and tunnels. The top half has my hammocks and ledges, and I put the water bottles as high as possible so they have to climb for them. The shelf in the top half is as low as It can go. So their digging and tunneling stuff is in the bottom and their climbing stuff is in the top. Also by putting food in the very bottom and water at the very top I force my rats to move around the entire cage when they're hungry or thirsty which gets them more exercise. By putting the food with the burrowing stuff, the best hiding places are there and it tends to get them to store the food they hide away down there anyways and keeps them from hiding food near the water bottles.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

catty-ratty said:


> What kind of puzzles are you using? I've thought of several things, but I need more ideas to keep them interested.
> 
> My rats have shown zero interest in the toilet paper roll puzzle! But they did like figuring out how to get treats suspended from the ceiling. And a this stuffed with dried fruit.
> 
> ...


I bought that same thing for my cats and they were not impressed lol I gave it to my rats and the first day they chewed a hole in the side lmao Apparently they are impatient.


This is NOT my photo. But it is my favorite inspiration for a DCN:
https://www.facebook.com/atlantisra...9237266184371/905622416212515/?type=3&theater

I am planning on stealing the idea and doing something very similar but not red because eww lol


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

moonkissed;2137362
This is NOT my photo. But it is my favorite inspiration for a DCN:
[URL said:


> https://www.facebook.com/atlantisrattery/photos/a.905513842890039.1073741885.139237266184371/905622416212515/?type=3&theater[/URL]
> 
> I am planning on stealing the idea and doing something very similar but not red because eww lol


This something similar to some ideas I've had, but without the wheels my rats don't bother with. They took out the middle floor too. Maybe I'll try the wheel again since it won't take up so much space on the floor if I mount it to the side of the cage??

BTW. I love red, but it looks horrible in that cage set up! Yucky!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

My rats love their wheels but they broke them because they are brats. I need to get new better ones but I just spent a ton on a wheel and beds for my dwarfs so they will have to wait!

I like how they took the floor out. It looks really nice to me. I'd have hammocks though. They also have a pic of a single without the little shelf.
https://www.facebook.com/atlantisra...9237266184371/905569826217774/?type=3&theater

I usually go with purple and pinks. I hate that so much rat stuff you can't choose the color when you order it online ugh I got lava ledges and they sent me a purple yay but then a yellow eww lol


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I like most colors, but it's hues that I have a problem with. Especially when I redecorate the cage. If my color theme is forest green fleece this week and the wheel is nearly florescent orange........I don't like orange all that much anyway, but it's aweful with the colors I like to use. 

I'm thinking that I'll be able to put in more hamocks with giant shelves out of the way and more balancing exercise toys, like a rope bridge. That seems like more fun to me than a bunch of flat shelves Plus, they need the climbing space anyway.


----------

